# Saw Hilary Duff last night at the JLC.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

We took the girls (4 & 7) to their first concert. It was a good show. Both my girls panicked and started crying when the opening band started up and they realized how loud a concert was. Luckily, I grabbed a hand-full of earplugs before I left work yesterday, so they were fine afterwards.

Hilary puts on a great show for the kids - mostly young girls. She dresses appropriately and is very polite and encouraging with the audience. A good role model for young girls. A few little pep-talks for girls as well which was nice.

As for the band - they were very tight. A lot heavier than we were expecting. 2 guitarists, and they know how to shred it up.

The bass rig - couldn't see any amps, but he had 2 road-ready 8x10 GK cabs and was using a Modulus Quantum 5 string. Guitarist's each used LesPauls and Marshall cabs.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad to hear there is someone out there setting a good example for a change.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

so yeah I saw this post and im like....uh james..?
but then you mentioned you had kids, so its all ok.:food-smiley-015: 
glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

I thought for a second that you were going just for the enjoyment of Hilary Duff.

Wait a sec...

Wasn't she just here?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

There is a lot of good unknown musicians backing up these big name acts. They are there to make a living.... :rockon:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah, she was just here in March. Doing a second lap I guess.

I would totally make my living backing up an act like that. They seemed to be having fun, and like I mentioned earlier, they were shreding it up pretty good! I'm sure the paycheque ani't half-bad either.

Incidentally, 1 of the guitarist's was Canadian and used a Canadian flag Les Paul for the encore tunes.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Yeah, she was just here in March. Doing a second lap I guess.
> 
> I would totally make my living backing up an act like that. They seemed to be having fun, and like I mentioned earlier, they were shreding it up pretty good! I'm sure the paycheque ani't half-bad either.
> 
> Incidentally, 1 of the guitarist's was Canadian and used a Canadian flag Les Paul for the encore tunes.


I'd love to get my hands on a flag Les Paul.

I know of a bunch of people who make their living off of backing up big name people. 

They do pretty well for themselves, and get to tour the world while doing it. 

It's pretty much my dream job.


----------

